# Visit the Wafer god



## Theogenes (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is a site to a live viewing of the wafer god of the beast. It says, "Visit the Savior". How blasphemous.
http://www.savior.org/devotions.htm
I put this post in this section because it's laughable.
Jim


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm disappointed. It doesn't dance or sing or anything. I was expecting a little more. I don't think it will win any awards. 

rsc



Jim Snyder said:


> Here is a site to a live viewing of the wafer god of the beast. It says, "Visit the Savior". How blasphemous.
> http://www.savior.org/devotions.htm
> I put this post in this section because it's laughable.
> Jim


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 19, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I'm disappointed. It doesn't dance or sing or anything. I was expecting a little more. I don't think it will win any awards.
> 
> rsc




Maybe you hafta' wind it up or somthin'


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm sure once they figure out how to make it bleed or weep they'll start charging "the faithful" to see it.... 
Jim


----------



## Philip A (Dec 19, 2006)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Maybe you hafta' wind it up or somthin'



It only works when elevated. Dr. Clark, you should know that


----------



## sastark (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe their god is meditating, or he is busy, or he is on a journey, or perhaps he is sleeping and must be awakened...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 19, 2006)

sastark said:


> Maybe their god is meditating, or he is busy, or he is on a journey, or perhaps he is sleeping and must be awakened...




Good Call!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 19, 2006)

Virtual Eucharist?!? Oh, _man_, and they say *we're* heretics!!

Please do not lick the screen!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 19, 2006)

turmeric said:


> Virtual Eucharist?!? Oh, _man_, and they say *we're* heretics!!
> 
> Please do not lick the screen!




 


Awww.... But it tastes so goood.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jan 13, 2007)

It is this sort of thing that really demonstrates the Pandora's box that is transubstantiation.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 13, 2007)

pilgrim3970 said:


> It is this sort of thing that really demonstrates the Pandora's box that is transubstantiation.


Very true!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 14, 2007)

Pray to this image. It is an aid to worship they say.....

http://www.savior.org/devotions.htm


----------

